# Postgresql DB - Performancetest - Programm, Logfile etc.



## StudentenFred (13. Jun 2007)

Hallo Leute,

hab für ein Studentenprojekt ne Postgresql DB erstellt.

Nun würd ich zB aus Performancetestgründen zB 2000 Rows/Werte insertieren und das mit nem Logfile oder ner GUI oder schön mit ner Grafik veranschaulicht, wie in welcher Zeit die Postgresql DB das mit meiner Hardware geschafft hat.... kennt da irgendwer ein Tool oder ne Software die das macht? oder einfach Loops in C selber schreiben? Postgresql müsste doch eh dann Loggingfunktionen bieten? Was glaubt ihr?

danke, mfg


----------



## bronks (13. Jun 2007)

Postgres bietet eine Loggingfunktion, die sich über das Admintool bequem einstellen läßt.


----------



## TestQuest (13. Jun 2007)

danke, und gibt es soetwas wie ein Tool, über das ich mir zB 10000 Werte in die DB insertieren lasse und mir zB Performanceindex, Zeit, Auslastung etc. anzeigen kann?


----------

